# Which Set top boxes work well with Tivo please?



## MarkH

Hi,

Please excuse my noobie post!

I have done a search and a lot of the threads seem quite old, long and to be honest totally confuse me with all the different models discussed, praised and then criticised

If someone has a recommendation for a decent STB that works well with the tivo and is reliable then please let me know?


----------



## blindlemon

Have a look here 

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb.htm


----------



## johala_reewi

My Pioneer: DBR TF100 works flawlessly. No lockups or missed channel changes, and a channel change will bring the unit out of standby (very handy after a power cut). Shame Pioneer stopped making them. You might find one on Ebay. Recent STBs I have tried tended to lock up after a few days of being switched on 24/7 so I moved the Pioneer from the bedroom to Tivo.


----------



## Pete77

Netgem or BT IPlayer+ with the final v 4.6.23c software is very reliable and also good with weak signals. The box can also do email and basic web browsing too.

They regularly crop up on Ebay and sell for £30 to £40.

The boxes also have a Sony tuner chip on board for the Freeview reception.


----------



## jdwood37

I've had a few and the worst was Nokia, the best is Sony-Humax Fox is good but it won't switch to radio numbers (like 705 for Five-Live)-that's something to watch out for (handy to record 'Start the Week' on Radio 4 etc on Basic quality)
Sony no longer make theirs, they fetch about £60 on Ebay. A lot of the others I tried are ok but seem to have glitches such as hanging up or displaying messages which ruin the recording.


----------



## Pete77

jdwood37 said:


> A lot of the others I tried are ok but seem to have glitches such as hanging up or displaying messages which ruin the recording.


Surely this also includes the Sony Freeview box which suffers with being left with the CBeebies/CBBC changeover screen on BBC Four and BBC Three?

The Netgem IPlayer does not have this problem and yet uses a Sony Freeview tuner chip.


----------



## Ashley

Don't forget the Netgem box and some other old boxes have a problem with the NIT table that can now be split on certain transmitters.

See http://www.freeview.co.uk/help/getting-freeview/q24


----------



## Pete77

Ashley said:


> Don't forget the Netgem box and some other old boxes have a problem with the NIT table that can now be split on certain transmitters.
> 
> See http://www.freeview.co.uk/help/getting-freeview/q24


There is no mention of the Netgem or BT Iplayer being one of the affected boxes. Seems rather unlikely to me that they would already be making obsolete DTT boxes that were widely on sale in 2005.

Also what exactly is going on with Sutton Coldfield given that the region is not yet scheduled for DTT switchover.


----------



## timdownie

MarkH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please excuse my noobie post!
> 
> I have done a search and a lot of the threads seem quite old, long and to be honest totally confuse me with all the different models discussed, praised and then criticised
> 
> If someone has a recommendation for a decent STB that works well with the tivo and is reliable then please let me know?


I'm desperate to know the answer to this as well as I'm sick to the back teeth of crashing digiboxes & blank recordings. My Sony PVR (with integral tuner) never crashes so why is it so hard to find an external box that doesn't? We're on our third digibox now and they've all crashed with varying degrees of frequency.

I'd prefer not to buy an "obsolete" box off of ebay but if it's the only way to get reliable recording I may go down that route. The other problem is finding codes for new models. The list of compatible models is a year old I think.


----------



## jdwood37

As I previously posted I think the best one is Sony VTX-D800U which you can get from Ebay about £60 (there are quite a few on there). I bought one that was supposed to be 'faulty' for £15-just needed resetting (hold in the power for 6 seconds). Unfortunately Sony don't do updates any more but not really that important for Tivo only use. It was a quality product from the start, bizarre why Sony dropped it, maybe they were undercut by the £30 cheapos


----------



## AMc

The £25 Wharfdale DV832BN(2) box from Argos is very stable in my experience - having run fault free, continuously for over a year (on uninterupted power supply). 
I have had 2 recordings where the sound dropped out and stayed silent in several hundred faultless recordings. There is no way to tell if that was a source or box problem, subsequent recordings were fine with no intervention from me.
You can disable the check for software updates so it doesn't trash recordings in the early hours.

You may get sound drop out of a second or so every few hours, some have found this too irritating to live with. My signal is pathetic and it's the least of my worries, the fact that it gives a clear picture on FiveUS when other boxes couldn't tune it is more important to me. If this bothers you then check the return policy for Freeview boxes at Argos. I bought the extended warranty so if I ever decided it was too irritating I could return it as faulty and get another/alternative.

Wharfedale code 20030 actually works. There are a number of threads on here from people who've picked Freeview boxes that aren't in the current IR codes database. If you have a Pronto remote or a compatible device that can process the codes this is no biggie, but if you don't it could be really irritating.

UPDATE
Argos appear to have updated the model to "Wharfedale LPDV832B Low Energy Set-Top Box" 
The manual for my silver one suggests an 8W running power but no measured standby figure. The cynic in me thinks that they've changed the case from silver to black but they may have done something to acheive a 2W standby power consumption. 
Standby consumption is irrelevant for Tivo use anyway unless you turn the box off yourself in which case you might as well flip the wall switch and save both those watts too - but if they've actually changed the internals then all bets are off only trial and error will say for sure.

Good luck.

UPDATED UPDATE 
Ebuyer appear to have 271+ silver units in stock. The user reviews suggest these are repacked 
£10.99 + shipping = works out at £15.78 if you choose supersaver 5 working days.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139533


----------



## jdwood37

Does the Wharfedale have a radio/tv button? Some require you to press this to get to the radio and don't respond to the Tivo infrared sending the number.


----------



## MarkH

Forget the wharfedale, just bought one and I get a two second sound drop out about 4 times every hour


----------



## AMc

jdwood said:


> Does the Wharfedale have a radio/tv button? Some require you to press this to get to the radio and don't respond to the Tivo infrared sending the number.


Nope, it merrily recorded hours of suggestions from Radio 4 before I got sick of it and deselected those channels from 'channels I receive'


MarkH said:


> Forget the wharfedale, just bought one and I get a two second sound drop out about 4 times every hour


 They don't all do it that frequently, but there are plenty of posts here and on Digital Spy that suggest it's a common issue. I'm reasonably OK with mine but I can see 4x an hour would be too much.


----------



## MarkH

AMC I cannot say what percentage of them do it, at whatever frequency, all I can say is mine drops out at least 4 times an hour, maybe it has something to do with the signal, which is why it varies between different people?


----------



## timdownie

MarkH said:


> AMC I cannot say what percentage of them do it, at whatever frequency, all I can say is mine drops out at least 4 times an hour, maybe it has something to do with the signal, which is why it varies between different people?


So what's your signal like Mark?


----------



## AMc

My guess is there is a lot of variance in quality for a unit that retails/ed between &#163;11 and &#163;35.

My signal strength is pants so I have a 20dB masthead amp AND 20dB booster. 
I get all channels but the FiveUS mux shows problems with impulse interference and breaks up with the aerial moving in very strong wind. The input signal to mine is strong but probably very noisy.

When the scaffolding goes up on my house I'll be moving the aerial up to the chimney to improve the signal and I'll be able to compare, but these boxes will probably be history by then.

Perhaps a booster would improve matters for MarkH but I wouldn't spend money to find out if I didn't have one lying around.

Anyone else bought a new Freeview box that Tivo can control?


----------



## johala_reewi

jdwood37 said:


> As I previously posted I think the best one is Sony VTX-D800U which you can get from Ebay about £60 (there are quite a few on there). I bought one that was supposed to be 'faulty' for £15-just needed resetting (hold in the power for 6 seconds). Unfortunately Sony don't do updates any more but not really that important for Tivo only use. It was a quality product from the start, bizarre why Sony dropped it, maybe they were undercut by the £30 cheapos


There is a small bugette with the Sony box to do with shared channels. If the Sony is on (say BBC4) out of hours, there is a MHEG welcome screen. If you then switch to CBBC which shares the channel (although it has a different channel number), you see the CBBC channel but the BBC4 welcome screen stays up. There are also reports of problems with red screen/grey screen on channel 5 and others.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=454039&highlight=D800U&page=30

Post 727 onwards..


----------



## MarkH

Hi AMC,

My signal strength is pretty good, I think it is just the box, but have taken the box back to argos and now have a netgem iplayer+, which is down on picutre quality and reception compared to the Wharfdale, is there a box which actually works well out there


----------



## jdwood37

Humax FOX is a good box and still available - EXCEPT it will not switch to the radio channels without pressing the tv/radio button on the remote and again to get back again. Bit puzzling why they didn't allow direct numbers I guess there's no way past that!


----------



## timdownie

jdwood37 said:


> Humax FOX is a good box and still available - EXCEPT it will not switch to the radio channels without pressing the tv/radio button on the remote and again to get back again. Bit puzzling why they didn't allow direct numbers I guess there's no way past that!


Arrgh! That's what I've got now and the darned thing keeps crashing!

Tim


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Guys given my last setpal box bit the dust (I have had 3 in total) I needed a new freeview box for TIVO , I have a decent external aerial and also a booster as well.

The result

Wharfdale DV832BN - as below but sound drop out means Is consigned to the cupboard if you can live with the sound its excellent

refurb BUSH DFTA11 - same codes as Wharfdale powers on to old channel , no sound issues , has the same remote as wharfdale - MY CHOICE cost less than £20 off e**y. I have it on a timer to reset daily (after a while it stops changing channels) can turn off autoupdate. [just bought a spare before you all nick them]

SAGEM (£39 from tesco with santanda badging) - good if not better picture than BUSH , only issue is it does not power on after power fail so its my strategic spare if the bush dies.


----------



## MarkH

Well my complete history of stbs is the panasonic cheapo can't remember model but didn't recieve film4/ukhist transmitter that well, but otherwise was not too bad!

Then came the wharfedale and I thought my reception problems were over as it received all channels perfectly, but the dreaded sound drop out sent it back.

Now the BT iplayer+ is working perfectly but not receiving the film4/ukhist transmitter well either!


----------



## jdwood37

Timdownie: could you check the software, I think this is the latest (last?)
Hardware NEO REV 1.0
Software MGFTF 1.00.13
Loader L.1.05 <---
Update date 14 Sept 2005
....how does it crash? (lock up, misbehave, etc)


----------



## stevensdrs

My Bush DVB11 packed up on friday, (havent had time to check it out to see if its fixable yet), so went to Argos and got the Wharfedale 82B unit at £24.99. No problem setting it up for TIVO and quality of picture seems ok. Have noticed one slight audio drop out for a half second so far and if thats all the bugs I will be happy. Will report back after a week of testing.


----------



## MarkH

I am tempted to give wharfedale another bash and see if I can get one that has minimal sound dropout!


----------



## Tim L

It's pretty bad that after nearly ten years of DTTV, the best we can hope for is "minimal sound dropout". Ho hum.


----------



## terryeden

Are there any boxes which allow you to disable MHEG (Press Red) and won't search for software updates?

The reason I love my Setpal is the fact that, aside from being rock solid with no sound dropouts, it doesn't interrupt any recordings with "A new lineup is available. Rescan Y/N"


----------



## AMc

You can disable the software update check on the Wharfedale, but not the 'press red'.
I don't notice that as much these days - not sure if I've grown immune or it's not used as much any more.


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> You can disable the software update check on the Wharfedale, but not the 'press red'.
> I don't notice that as much these days - not sure if I've grown immune or it's not used as much any more.


Freeview box enforced press red buttons have always disappeared after a minute as now possible with but not originally possible with Sky Digiboxes.

I am not aware of any Freeview box that maintains the press red button permanently on screen throughout a program of its own volition.


----------



## stevensdrs

Further to my previous post, I have to report that the sound dropout bug is making this unit a pain in the **** to use. The picture quality is great, the channel changing from Tivo is rock solid but the sound dropout is driving me mad. I have sent for parts to try to repair my Bush DVB11.
Meantime can anyone recommend a current model of set top box that is compatible with Tivo and actually works 100%.


----------



## Pete77

stevensdrs said:


> Further to my previous post, I have to report that the sound dropout bug is making this unit a pain in the **** to use.


Are you sure it isn't also a pain in the *** too.

Not to mention the damage it may also be doing to your ears


----------



## regdor

Well i would have said try the Tvonics or ferguson triangle stb. Got mine last June after trying the Wharfedale(sound drops argh). It works well with Tivo, switches radio, ok after power cut.Never missed a recording. Uk made by ex sony engineers i believe. Neat and easy to hide.
Trouble is mine died today! Not sure if they are still made.
So i am back here and how depressing nothing has changed for us Tivoers.
Except demand on ebay has dropped and sony seem to be much cheaper but still the red mist isssue?
So now i am on my old Philips which is supposed to be pants but mine works well except for two things. One it cannot format the picture on some shows(West wing in particular*****) and two it cannot switch radio - no Garrison Keillor*****.
Well Netgem perhaps if i can find one.


----------



## AMc

If it's the Prism then it's £25 delivered straight from TVonics
http://www.tvonics.com/sprism.html

If you bought yours in June 2007 then you could call them "In the event that your TVonics product needs guarantee service, please contact the dealer from whom it was purchased or our service department on 0870 80 30 551 (calls charged at national rate). "
http://www.tvonics.com/prismsupport.html


----------



## Tim L

regdor: The Tvonics triangle looks good, although I'm confused about the radio functionality. You say it switches radio, but I'm not clear what you mean by that, especially as the manual describes a button on the remote for switching between TV and radio channels.

How does it behave with regards to updates, interactive gubbins and so on?


----------



## nickharman

Setpal = got mine for £6 off ebay. Small simple high quality and Tivo and it get on like a house on fire, never a bad channel change even when blasting across the room to the far wall and back again


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> please contact the dealer from whom it was purchased or our service department on *0870 80 30 551 (calls charged at national rate). *"
> http://www.tvonics.com/prismsupport.html


0870 is not National Rate and is excluded from all mobile and fixed line calling plans:-

Try 01656 862421 for Tvonics instead


----------



## AMc

Pete77 said:


> *0870 is not National Rate* and is excluded from all mobile and fixed line calling plans:-


Oh damn that's my conspiracy with "the man" uncovered


----------



## stevensdrs

The wharfedale is back in its box awaiting its return to Argos. I have purchased a Humax-Fox from whatsit-bay, and so far everything about it works great with my Tivo. Worked first time with the Humax code at fast speed. Happy Now:up:


----------



## Tim L

stevensdrs said:


> I have purchased a Humax-Fox from whatsit-bay, and so far everything about it works great with my Tivo. Worked first time with the Humax code at fast speed. Happy Now:up:


Is that one of these?
http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/f2-foxt.asp

Does it work with radio channels okay?


----------



## ericd121

As you can see from my sig, I have two Daewoo-DS608P (SetPal) boxes.
One gave up the ghost, so off I went to Tesco to buy a *Sagem ITD68 Setanta Set Top Box* for £24.50.
It's a big yellow box, sadly without Thalia Zucci on it. 

Back home, the setup was a breeze.

Put batteries in remote.
Plug in.
Press OK.
Wait 5 minutes.
Job done.
So far (about a week), it's been rock solid.

I have had an issue with the volume, which was too low, and my higher setting wasn't being remembered. I think I've fixed that by setting the higher volume, then going into the menu, pretending to change something, the hitting OK, which bring up a "Saved" message.

Note: this box is basic, and doesn't have any favourite channels option, but, luckily, TiVo does.


----------



## timdownie

jdwood37 said:


> Timdownie: could you check the software, I think this is the latest (last?)
> Hardware NEO REV 1.0
> Software MGFTF 1.00.13
> Loader L.1.05 <---
> Update date 14 Sept 2005
> ....how does it crash? (lock up, misbehave, etc)


Hi JD, apologies for the delay.

Ours has the latest hardware/software/loader etc.

Sometimes it won't change channel & "locks up", other times it loses sound (but not picture) particularly on BBC3. More often than not, it's BBC3 that was the last channel being recorded or used (Family Guy fan) when it either locks up or loses sound.

Tim


----------



## regdor

regdor: The Tvonics triangle looks good, although I'm confused about the radio functionality. You say it switches radio, but I'm not clear what you mean by that, especially as the manual describes a button on the remote for switching between TV and radio channels.

How does it behave with regards to updates, interactive gubbins and so on?


TimL
Sorry not to get back earlier,
Tvonics triangle will switch to radio from tv using a Tivo command WITHOUT pressing the radio button on the remote control. Yep i know most boxes with buttons do not but this one does. No problems with any function at all.
After a power cut i think it goes to BBC1, but at least it comes on.
The downside of the Tvonics is the quality and volume of sound that it puts out , i put it down to the cheap mini din to scart cable you have to use. No scart on the triangle just a minidin.
I use QED scarts and the old Philips sounds much better, i also think the picture is better. The picture format also seems ok,just watched West Wing, very strange!
Only problem now is the radio.
The dead Tvonics went back to Tesco for a refund.


----------



## regdor

The Tvonics Prism is now being sold directly from the tvonics web site at a bargain price of £14.99 delivered. I have just ordered one.
Pros; it works perfectly with Tivo. Compact size. Price.Very well made.
Neat remote.
Cons; non-standard mini din to scart, low sound output. Will it last longer than the last one?
At this price why buy a used stb off ebay!


----------



## Pete77

regdor said:


> The Tvonics Prism is now being sold directly from the tvonics web site at a bargain price of £14.99 delivered. I have just ordered one.
> 
> Pros; it works perfectly with Tivo. Compact size. Price.Very well made.
> Neat remote.
> 
> Cons; non-standard mini din to scart, low sound output. Will it last longer than the last one?
> 
> At this price why buy a used stb off ebay!


What are they like with a weak Freeview signal? Are they good bad or indifferent in this regard?


----------



## regdor

I live in a very difficult area for reception. We are in a small valley so we cannot "see" Emley Moor, our local transmitter. We have a tall mast and booster but still get a weak signal.
The Prism works well, weather conditions can cause the odd blocky line and sound drop. About 10 days ago we got a scambled mess for a picture and no sound, i checked cables etc and thought the problem was in the aerial. After some fiddling it all came back on. Not sure why!
About 2 days after that No signal said Tivo!
The Prism which is strapped out of sight behind the tv was dead, fiddled with plug etc but no joy, no power. Did not check power transformer for output as unit was under warranty so do not know if it was the power supply or the unit that failed. With the picture loss problem two days earlier i guess it was the unit on its way out. My old stb worked fine when i put it on. No problems since then with any picture breaks.
The Prism is very solid with a very nice finish and a small remote that all feels very well engineered. I of course do not see the box or use the remote so non of this matters. Just nice to buy good stuff. Hope my failed unit was the exception but at £14.99 for a new one i do not care too much. In fact since my old one cost £33.97 and that has been refunded i have done rather well!!
As i said only downside is the "plastic" minidin to scart cable which is outperformed by my QED squarts but then they do cost about 50 quid.
Volume is also very low which means i cannot balance the sound from sky/analogue/prism. Tivo sound out is at its max but i still have to crank up the TV.


----------



## Tim L

regdor said:


> TimL
> Sorry not to get back earlier,
> Tvonics triangle will switch to radio from tv using a Tivo command WITHOUT pressing the radio button on the remote control. Yep i know most boxes with buttons do not but this one does. No problems with any function at all.
> After a power cut i think it goes to BBC1, but at least it comes on.
> The downside of the Tvonics is the quality and volume of sound that it puts out , i put it down to the cheap mini din to scart cable you have to use. No scart on the triangle just a minidin.
> I use QED scarts and the old Philips sounds much better, i also think the picture is better. The picture format also seems ok,just watched West Wing, very strange!
> Only problem now is the radio.
> The dead Tvonics went back to Tesco for a refund.


Cheers for the reply. It does sound promising, although I'm wary of the dodgy mini-DIN.


----------



## regdor

Prism arrived within 24hrs of my online order, very good service. 

Trouble is there is a hairline crack on the back panel and i seem to have a dodgy power connection so have just rung Tvonics! See what they say.


----------



## Tim L

On general advice I've bought one of the Sony D800s off ebay. Should get it early next week - I'll report back with how well it does.


----------



## laurence

Tim L said:


> On general advice I've bought one of the Sony D800s off ebay. Should get it early next week - I'll report back with how well it does.


How are you getting on with the Sony? I got one a month or two ago - I'm amazed at the pic quality. I view tivo though a projector and Film 4 looks great! Bought it after reading lots of advice on this forum - glad I resisted buying a cheapo. Sony was worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Tim L

[email protected] said:


> How are you getting on with the Sony? I got one a month or two ago - I'm amazed at the pic quality. I view tivo though a projector and Film 4 looks great! Bought it after reading lots of advice on this forum - glad I resisted buying a cheapo. Sony was worth every penny IMO.


It should arrive tomorrow. With luck I'll have time to set it up and test channel changes etc tomorrow.

Which reminds me - which remote code do you recommend?


----------



## laurence

Tim L said:


> It should arrive tomorrow. With luck I'll have time to set it up and test channel changes etc tomorrow.
> 
> Which reminds me - which remote code do you recommend?


The first one that tivo suggests works fine - whatever that is (short delay between digits, don't need a leading 0 and don't need enter after sending channel).

When I got my box, I discovered that the previous owner had set up a parental controls password. Which is a pain. If they've done that, you need to put in the factory reset code so you can set up the channels for your area. 
Just in case you get the same problem, you press Left, Right, Yellow, Blue, Menu - then the technical information menu pages show an otherwise hidden reset option. Took me ages to find that out!


----------



## Tim L

[email protected] said:


> The first one that tivo suggests works fine - whatever that is (short delay between digits, don't need a leading 0 and don't need enter after sending channel).
> 
> When I got my box, I discovered that the previous owner had set up a parental controls password. Which is a pain. If they've done that, you need to put in the factory reset code so you can set up the channels for your area.
> Just in case you get the same problem, you press Left, Right, Yellow, Blue, Menu - then the technical information menu pages show an otherwise hidden reset option. Took me ages to find that out!


Cheers. The box is still on its way. Ah, the wonders of Parcel Farce.


----------



## regdor

regdor said:


> Prism arrived within 24hrs of my online order, very good service.
> 
> Trouble is there is a hairline crack on the back panel and i seem to have a dodgy power connection so have just rung Tvonics! See what they say.


Sadly Tvonics did not reply to the message i left. Found the problem, the back panel of the prism does not mate correctly with the circuit board sockets, poor quality control. When i put the power supply in it does not make full contact. Oh well, keep trying Tvonics support line.


----------



## Pete77

regdor said:


> Sadly Tvonics did not reply to the message i left. Found the problem, the back panel of the prism does not mate correctly with the circuit board sockets, poor quality control. When i put the power supply in it does not make full contact. Oh well, keep trying Tvonics support line.


Make sure to call 01656 862421 and not their 0870 number. Should be a lot cheaper on many call plans, especially all 01/02 calls at any time free up to 60minutes plans like BT Option 3.


----------



## Tim L

The Sony arrived today. It works a treat so far - picked up all the channels speedily and with good strength, but then again I did have a new aerial fitted back when I had OnDigital so it bloody well better be good.  It seems happy enough with the default remote code as advised (cheers!). In fact the biggest hassle was getting behind the TV for some fiendish SCART rearrangement so I can use the Sony for Tivo, but also be able to watch my VM cable box independently. For anyone interested, the Samsung 2110C does in fact pass RGB through its VCR SCART socket. Hooray!


----------



## regdor

Cheers Pete have just tried Tvonics again, left another message. I have the box working ok as i have taken the back panel off! It works very well particlularly on RGB ouput. It is very fast and never any glitches at all. If Tvonics do not get back it will be a shame but at &#163;14.99 i will probably take a drill to the back panel and fix it!! 
Tim glad you got the Sony i have been watching the market. Perfect ones seem to reach about &#163;55 including postage but there is a steady supply so i think prices will drop.


----------



## Pete77

regdor said:


> Cheers Pete have just tried Tvonics again, left another message. I have the box working ok as i have taken the back panel off! It works very well particlularly on RGB ouput. It is very fast and never any glitches at all. If Tvonics do not get back it will be a shame but at £14.99 i will probably take a drill to the back panel and fix it!!


You could always contact Trading Standards. Failing to get back customers about mail order supply of faulty goods is a very clear cut offence under trading standards legislation. I suspect taking a drill to it would invalidate your warranty. Depends whether you care or not for £14.99.

Do they supply a Mini DIN to Scart lead with this box? If so how long is it?



> Tim glad you got the Sony i have been watching the market. Perfect ones seem to reach about £55 including postage but there is a steady supply so i think prices will drop.


But don't forget you will another DTT box when HD television launches on Freeview some time later next year.


----------



## regdor

The Minidin to scart is supplied and is about a metre long. I guess it only has the minimum number of wires connected so it is flexible, unlike my Squarts which could hold a battleship! 
I have never seen a specialist cable maker stock this type of cable so to upgrade it would need to be to order i guess. It is perfectly adequate except in the sound department but even if i put Tivo sound to my hifi it is still very enjoyable. And my hifi is very clean sounding (reveals any nasty distortion) so needs a good source.
Not too bothered about the warranty, Tvonic website says they have been taken over so that may be the problem. Just the answer machine again today.


----------



## Pete77

See www.tvonics.co.uk

For further information regarding Contact Holdings please contact:

Contact Holdings Limited
Grafton House
Haigh Avenue
White Hill Industrial Estate
Stockport
Cheshire
SK4 1NU

*Tel No: 0161 480 3568*
Fax No: 0161 480 8185

I am sure they can explain to you why Tvonics is not replying to you.


----------



## Tim L

Pete77 said:


> But don't forget you will another DTT box when HD television launches on Freeview some time later next year.


I don't have an HDTV and Tivo can't record HD, so no plans to get an HD Freeview box for a while.


----------



## Pete77

Tim L said:


> I don't have an HDTV and Tivo can't record HD, so no plans to get an HD Freeview box for a while.


Same here but I can see the case changing in a year or two's time when things like F1 Motor Racing (happily remaining FTA on the BBC) start broadcasting in HD.

Either way Freeview boxes are cheap (even HD ones will be unless they are also elaborate PVRs like Topfield) and the main issue is getting decent HDTV (expensive).


----------



## laurence

Pete77 said:


> Same here but I can see the case changing in a year or two's time when things like F1 Motor Racing (happily remaining FTA on the BBC) start broadcasting in HD.
> 
> Either way Freeview boxes are cheap (even HD ones will be unless they are also elaborate PVRs like Topfield) and the main issue is getting decent HDTV (expensive).


F1 in HD? I can't wait! I hope tivo have an HD machine for the UK by then.


----------



## Pete77

[email protected] said:


> F1 in HD? I can't wait! I hope tivo have an HD machine for the UK by then.


It is still possible if they proceed with plans to roll out a software PC based rival to Windows MCE in most major television markets and especially for the benefit of those countries where they do not consider it cost effective to manufacture bespoke dedicated PVR boxes like the Tivo S1, Tivo S2 and Tivo S3.

They seem to have decided they will do this but no sign thus far of the product actually being released. May be some time later this year or early 2009. Just in time for Freeview HD and BBC/ITV Freesat with any luck.

You just then feed the computer with generic Freeview or Freesat signals off something like a PCI card or via a USB socket. As they will charge a monthly sub it will have to be pretty damn good though to justify itself compared to free of charge Windows MCE (although Microsoft may of course have plans to charge for their tv guide one day once they have built up enough subscribers worldwide).


----------



## ericd121

ericd121 said:


> I went to Tesco to buy a *Sagem ITD68 Setanta Set Top Box* for £24.50.
> 
> I have had an issue with the volume, which was too low, and my higher setting wasn't being remembered. I think I've fixed that by setting the higher volume, then going into the menu, pretending to change something, the hitting OK, which bring up a "Saved" message.


This box will be heading back to Tesco next week.

It won't save the volume level I set, which means recordings on that Tivo are at a much lower level than everything else in my set-up, which is rather annoying.

Another, possibly related issue, is that it keeps switching to BBC1, no doubt due to a power cycle (maybe that's when the volume is reset?); it usually does this in the morning, so that when I pause News24 on a Sunday, thinking I've got an hour's repetitious reportage to run through, I find it's switched to BBC1 and I'm watching last night's Match of the Day, which I watched - last night!


----------



## mikerr

Can you stop it checking for updates in the menus?

Some freeview boxes tune to a channel in the small hours to look for firmware updates,
It may be doing this and then retuning to BBC1 afterwards (and resetting volume).
Turnng off "check for updates" may fix both problems ?


----------



## ericd121

mikerr said:


> Can you stop it checking for updates in the menus?
> 
> Some freeview boxes tune to a channel in the small hours to look for firmware updates,
> It may be doing this and then retuning to BBC1 afterwards (and resetting volume).
> Turning off "check for updates" may fix both problems ?


The menu on the Sagem ITD 68 is very basic, and there is no such option. Mind you, in recent days, I found a recording where it appeared this behaviour is a freeze/reboot, and it happened at 9.00pm! It also went to black for an evening, so that lot of recordings were black and silent.
It was still black and silent the next morning, even on channel changing, so back it went.

Next, I bought a *Grundig GUDSTB2000 from Tesco*, £29.97.
Unfortunately, I had misread *Gary's Supported STB's page*, and it turned out that none of the Grundig codes would control this box. Back it went.

Last night, I bought a *Digi Home DV940B* for £16.99 from Argos;
cheap name, cheap price, cheap box.

It's not the prettiest box in the world, but thanks to *this post*, I used the Logik codes, and channel changes have been reliable so far.
( *TiVo Community Search* is your friend.  )

I have noticed some one second sound drop-outs, which I'll keep an eye on and report back.

ha! I've just noticed this on the box's Argos page.


> Please note that this product is excluded from our 30 Day Money Back Guarantee. This does not affect your statutory rights.


Hey, if it doesn't work, they'll have to refund me, but it would appear this is not a 'change your mind' product.


----------



## ColinYounger

Eric - I've got the Digihome DVB915 here on the play TiVo. It's connected to a crappy 20-year-old pointing in the sky aerial and I only get problems on a rainy day with Channel-4 linked stations. Hopefully you'll get some of the same good luck.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> I only get problems on a rainy day with Channel-4 linked stations. Hopefully you'll get some of the same good luck.


Surely you would also get problems with ITV1 toITV4 then given that they are on the same Mux?


----------



## ColinYounger

<contents removed to avoid massive thread drift>


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> <contents removed to avoid massive thread drift>


How is the matter of what Muxes a Freeview box attached to a Tivo can receive thread drift when it directly impinges on whether or not that box is any use for recording programs on a Tivo with?


----------



## ericd121

ColinYounger said:


> Eric - I've got the Digihome DVB915 here on the play TiVo...Hopefully you'll get some of the same good luck.


I haven't had a chance to watch any recordings from the Digi Home DV940B, so the only sound drop-outs I've noticed are on BBC Breakfast (watching live), but given the paring back of staff and the resultant regular technical glitches and poor production decisions - 
"Let's put the weather forecaster in the garden!"
"Oh, we can't see the graphics!"
"And now we can't hear her!"
- it's hard to tell which glitches to blame on the box or the Beeb.

Apologies for minor rant and thread drift.


----------



## ageorge

ericd121,

glad to see that my (accent) post was of use to you. Just to point out that my recommendation was for the DVB915, not the DV940B.

If the DV940B gives you any grief, I also recommend the Technika STB9007 LE Eco from Tescos - its a rebadged TVonics MDR-200, and is better than the DVB915 when its comes to weak signals.


----------



## Graham Cobb

My Setpal box is giving up -- it reports extremely poor SNR on all channels and even BBC1 is unwatchable now -- the problem is presumably a combination of season (lots of trees around), changes at Sutton Coldfield (less power?) and the box being very old. Note that I am in a hilly area which has always had marginal reception.

However, my panasonic HD recorder gets perfect results even on channels like BBC4 which always cause trouble.

So, after reading this thread and a couple of others, I got a TVonics Prism. But I am sorry to report that its behaviour is just as bad as the old Setpal. AND, when it is in the signal path, all the downstream devices get a crap signal! The Panasonic can no longer receive BBC4 when the TVonics is in the path!

So, that is going in the bin. It is clearly possible to create a receiver which can do well with poor signals -- my Panasonic can do it. Is there really no box which can do that and be a STB for the Tivo?


----------



## ericd121

ageorge said:


> ericd121,
> 
> glad to see that my (accent) post was of use to you. Just to point out that my recommendation was for the DVB915, not the DV940B.


Yes, but the Logik codes work perfectly! :up:

Sadly, I am getting 4 second audio drop-outs, which is too much to live with.


> If the DV940B gives you any grief, I also recommend the Technika STB9007 LE Eco from Tescos - its a rebadged TVonics MDR-200, and is better than the DVB915 when its comes to weak signals.


Wow, you're a mine of information! 

I'll argue my case with Argos (to take the Digihome back), then back I go to Tesco for the Technika .


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> I'll argue my case with Argos (to take the Digihome back), then back I go to Tesco for the Technika .


Remember it is faulty under the Sale of Goods Act (due to the 4 second drop outs) therefore you are entitled to a full refund and do not have to take a credit note or exchange it for another Freeview box.

The no refunds business does not apply as you are not taking it back simply because you have changed your mind.


----------



## ageorge

ericd121,

forgot to say that VirginMedia's freeview boxes are said to be another rebranding of the MDR-200, are available, and cheap, on eBay.

The IR codes that these boxes use are "TiVo - 88881".

Hope this is of help.


----------



## ericd121

Pete77 said:


> Remember it is faulty under the Sale of Goods Act (due to the 4 second drop outs) therefore you are entitled to a full refund and do not have to take a credit note or exchange it for another Freeview box.


Indeed, that was my understanding. 
We'll see how the highly trained Argos staff understand it later this week. 



ageorge said:


> The IR codes that these boxes use are "TiVo - 88881".
> 
> Hope this is of help.


I was just composing a reply to ask about that very information, so yes, very helpful! :up:


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> Indeed, that was my understanding.
> We'll see how the highly trained Argos staff understand it later this week.


They usually very happily offer a refund on a low cost item like this where very little is at stake.

The only store I ever had severe issues with refunds on and within 7 days of purchase (their then returns deadline) at more than one store was old PC World. New PC World seems to have changed under new board level management and there is now a 28 days returns deadline and they no longer seem to give any hassle with making use of it.


----------



## RichardJH

I have just had to replace a failed freeview box on one of my Tivos and I opted for this one 
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4360.aspx
Very small and works perfectly using Tivo IR code 88881


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> I have just had to replace a failed freeview box on one of my Tivos and I opted for this one
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4360.aspx
> Very small and works perfectly using Tivo IR code 88881


Quite expensive in supermarket Freeview box terms for an unknown brand so probably explains why it does a fairly decent job.


----------



## RichardJH

> unknown brand


Not quite true as with some research it is shown as a rebadged TVonics MDR200 which is also sold as the Logik Vesa that was chosen by Which magazine as a best buy even though they show the price at £50 see :- http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...reeview set-top boxes/pp_excel_546_111160.jsp


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Not quite true as with some research it is shown as a rebadged TVonics MDR200 which is also sold as the Logik Vesa that was chosen by Which magazine as a best buy even though they show the price at £50 see :- http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...reeview set-top boxes/pp_excel_546_111160.jsp


My point was that it was clearly not a £10 Tesco box because it was not rubbish.

Your further findings only confirm that this is clearly a very good buy, although don't forget that some large Tesco Extras (eg Tesco Gatwick) are selling the Freeview Playback twin tuner Tvonics box with 250Gb hard drive for only £99.99 This also does Series Link via Freeview Playback.


----------



## ericd121

RichardJH said:


> I have just had to replace a failed freeview box on one of my Tivos and I opted for this one
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4360.aspx
> Very small and works perfectly using Tivo IR code 88881


I bought this at the end of April, and sadly, I have been suffering from intermittent audio dropouts, and signal breakups. Admittedly, I'm not in a perfect reception spot, but my remaining DaeWoo SetPal is still coping well.

I wonder if I've got a rare faulty box, rather than a poorly designed one?

Also, when "80" is input to switch to BBC News (24 as was), it sometimes inputs "7" and switches to BBC3 - annoying.

(Maybe it's inputting "8", but as I don't receive the Mux with BBC4 on "8", it's dropping down a channel )

Either way, it'll have to go back to Tesco, and I'm running out of boxes to try!


----------



## Tim L

ericd121 said:


> Either way, it'll have to go back to Tesco, and I'm running out of boxes to try!


The Sony D800U I bought off ebay a couple of months ago has been working flawlessly since then. No missed channels, no reboots, no funny business at all. 

Plenty more of them on ebay, but they seem to be in demand and so not dirt cheap:
http://search.ebay.co.uk/search/sea...&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fgtp=


----------



## ericd121

Thanks Tim, I'll bear that one in mind if the one I've just bought does not perform as required.

I bought a *Philips DTR220*. I'm crossing my fingers that the few channel change mishaps were teething problems.

This box uses the last code in the Philips list *Code - 20053 Slow* and a couple of times it misfired
(meaning it should have been sent "83", but only "3" was received), 
but I'm now suspecting Tivo might occasionally send an 'off' infra-red signal.

Anyway, I'll try and remember to report back.


----------



## RichardJH

Update on my own post.


> I have just had to replace a failed freeview box on one of my Tivos and I opted for this one
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4360.aspx
> Very small and works perfectly using Tivo IR code 88881


It has performed 100% no glitches on channel changing and best of all no sound drop outs.


----------



## ericd121

RichardJH said:


> It has performed 100% no glitches on channel changing and best of all no sound drop outs.


Which strengthens my suspicion that Tivo may have occasionally sent 'bad' infra-red signals.

Or may it's a wand positioning issue.

Either way, the new Philips box now has it's own tent.


----------



## jed

My previous Freeview STB (Sagem ITD64) appears to be failing so I'm looking for a replacement. What are the current recommendations which


are readily available (preferably at a local store so I can easily return the faulty ones)
automatically turns on after a power failure
you can disable scanning for new channels (or it does it silently)
obviously Tivo has the codes to control
You can change from TV to radio and back by channel number only
generally just works well with Tivo and is decent quality

I've had a look at Garys list but unfortunately that doesn't tell me the situation for the above points.

I did manage to find another ITD64 at a Comet however that doesn't appear to work so I'm not keen to try to find a good one in what is probably a bad batch.

I'd be interested in the Philips DTR220 if Eric can comment on how he's getting on please.
(Unfortunately the Tescos Technika is discontinued now.)

I'd also be interested to know if anyone has had success with the Sagem ITD59, ITD68 or ITD72 please (although I think there was a suggestion the latter two can't have auto channel tuning turned off). It looks like I can get my hands on those fairly easily if I'm quick.

Many thanks in anticipation.

Jed


----------



## terryeden

jed said:


> are readily available (preferably at a local store so I can easily return the faulty ones)
> automatically turns on after a power failure
> you can disable scanning for new channels (or it does it silently)
> obviously Tivo has the codes to control
> You can change from TV to radio and back by channel number only
> generally just works well with Tivo and is decent quality


I'm using I bought the Wharfedale LPDV832B from Argos - only £25.
See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6557642#post6557642
1) Available at Argos
2) No, but I've got an old firmware - will check later in the week after the update.
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) Yes
6) Yes

The power on thing is annoying - but as we rarely get powercuts, it's not too disastrous. Oddly, the manual says you need to leave it 10 seconds after switching to standby before you can switch it on. I think this is because it goes into a low power mode (<2W).

HTH


----------



## jed

Thanks, that's a start. if the firmware update helps with the power issue we have a winner! Let me know how it goes please.
Likewise we don't get a lot of power cuts, but they usually seem to occur at the start of 2 weeks vacation!
Cheers,
Jed


----------



## Pete77

jed said:


> Likewise we don't get a lot of power cuts, but they usually seem to occur at the start of 2 weeks vacation!


You could get a UPS for both the Freeview box and the Tivo to run off. About £25 or so.


----------



## likhary

ou might find one on Ebay. Recent STBs I have tried tended to lock up after a few days of being switched on 24/7 so I moved the Pioneer from the bedroom to Tivo.


----------



## ghstone

Pete77 said:


> It is still possible if they proceed with plans to roll out a software PC based rival to Windows MCE ...
> 
> You just then feed the computer with generic Freeview or Freesat signals off something like a PCI card or via a USB socket. As they will charge a monthly sub it will have to be pretty damn good though to justify itself compared to free of charge Windows MCE .....


Trawling through old threads trying to find a current recommended Freeview box for my Dad to use with TIVO and came across Pete's comment. I understand where tou are coming from, but there is nothing 'free' about Windows MCE. it runs an operatinf system you have tro pay for, on a platform that will also be overspecced and expensive compared to a self built Linux box that would do the same thing. Of course uif you already have the PC and MCE then the perception is that it is free....

Graham


----------



## Tim L

ghstone said:


> Trawling through old threads trying to find a current recommended Freeview box for my Dad to use with TIVO and came across Pete's comment. I understand where tou are coming from, but there is nothing 'free' about Windows MCE. it runs an operatinf system you have tro pay for, on a platform that will also be overspecced and expensive compared to a self built Linux box that would do the same thing. Of course uif you already have the PC and MCE then the perception is that it is free....
> 
> Graham


He means free in subscription terms.


----------



## johala_reewi

likhary said:


> or might find one on Ebay. Recent STBs I have tried tended to lock up after a few days of being switched on 24/7 so I moved the Pioneer from the bedroom to Tivo.


Did the same. My Pioneer DBR TF100 has been on with Tivo 24/7 for months with no lockups. You might still be able to get one on Ebay (or other auction site). The other great thing is that Tivo can bring it out of standby by sending the change channel codes. So just get Tivo to send 3 digit channel numbers and if the Pioneer has gone into standby (like after a power cut), it will come out of standby and change channel when Tivo requests it.


----------



## jed

Rather hoping to steer clear of auctions, I think we are mostly agreed how unreliable these things are (even out of the box new as per my recent Sagem) - if I'm spending £35 on something I don't really want to have to risk wasting £10 just to get it and send it back.
I'd prefer to get it from a local store where I can go back and thump my fist on the counter if required. 
Thanks anyway.
Jed


----------



## ghstone

Tim L said:


> He means free in subscription terms.


I realise that, but would you pay say £500 for something that is free to use, against something that is say £150 but cost £10/month ? Until you've run it for 3 years you are in pocket, that's the dilema...

Plus I work in I.T. and although MS is much better than it was, I wouldn't expect a PC running Windows to run faultlessly without the occassional reboot caused by memory leaks and the need to constantly apply security patches.

Of course you can avoid having to patch by not connecting to the internet, but then where is your guide data going to come from ?

As a device to store muisc and video on, stream it to the HiFi or watch on TV then MCE is fine, but it's not something I wolud rely on to work unattended, week in, week out.

Graham


----------



## ghstone

jed said:


> Rather hoping to steer clear of auctions, I think we are mostly agreed how unreliable these things are (even out of the box new as per my recent Sagem) - if I'm spending £35 on something I don't really want to have to risk wasting £10 just to get it and send it back.
> I'd prefer to get it from a local store where I can go back and thump my fist on the counter if required.
> Thanks anyway.
> Jed


Me too, guess I'll have to try it with whatever he currently has.

Graham


----------



## Tim L

ghstone said:


> I realise that, but would you pay say £500 for something that is free to use, against something that is say £150 but cost £10/month ? Until you've run it for 3 years you are in pocket, that's the dilema...


I'd certainly want to use it for more than 3 years (although I still pay a sub for Tivo, go figure  ). Anyway, Freeview PVRs are already here and available for less than £150. A subscription model simply isn't attractive now.



> Plus I work in I.T. and although MS is much better than it was, I wouldn't expect a PC running Windows to run faultlessly without the occassional reboot caused by memory leaks and the need to constantly apply security patches.
> 
> Of course you can avoid having to patch by not connecting to the internet, but then where is your guide data going to come from ?
> 
> As a device to store muisc and video on, stream it to the HiFi or watch on TV then MCE is fine, but it's not something I wolud rely on to work unattended, week in, week out.
> 
> Graham


Ah, so it basically comes down the old MS = Bad, Linux = Good flag-waving? Yawn.


----------



## Pete77

ghstone said:


> Of course you can avoid having to patch by not connecting to the internet


How about just turning off Automatic Updates and only installing the Windows patches manually when you are around to keep an eye on it and reboot the machine as required.


----------



## ghstone

Tim L said:


> Ah, so it basically comes down the old MS = Bad, Linux = Good flag-waving? Yawn.


Not at all, I use and build both Windows and Linux sysems (and a few others from time to time) for different applications - it's horses for courses as they say.

A PVR is an appliance with specifc and limited functionality, not a multi purpose computer, and as such is should behave as one, I don't periodically reboot my Fridge (or my TIVO's) so why should I have to reboot MCE just to keep it running (!!?)

In my experience IT appliances are most reliable if they are Linux based (most firewalls, Routers and SANS are) whereas computers used for personal productivity, tend to be better left to Windows as the average user should not need to know how to install and configure a multitude of different apps* just get on with their day job.

Years ago I was firmly in the 'Unix is Snake Oil' camp, then they put a GUI on VMS, called it NT, put the compute power on the Desktop and the world changed forever. Now everyone expects a GUI rather than a command line, every application has to seamlessly integrate with every other, and the computing is done for the most part at the desk. Still, the world turns again, and with the advent of GRID and Cloud computing, applications and processing power are moving away from the desktop and back to the Data Centres.

Who knows, perhaps real on-demand content will finally become a reality - no need to record a program, and no need for schedules, no need to maintain a broadcast infrastructure either for Terrestrial or Satellite. As programmes are produced they are just loaded into 'the system' and made available for streaming direct to the screen in your home, some by subscription others free to view.

Of course the screen in your home would be some sort of puprose built appliance, which if it ran an O/S at all, would most likely be Linux 

Graham

(*OpenOffice and Firefox excepted of course!)


----------



## TheBear

nickharman said:


> Setpal = got mine for £6 off ebay. Small simple high quality and Tivo and it get on like a house on fire, never a bad channel change even when blasting across the room to the far wall and back again


Guffaw!

That was six quid well spent, wasn't it...??!


----------



## nickharman

TheBear said:


> Guffaw!
> 
> That was six quid well spent, wasn't it...??!


well who was to know about the upgrade killing it later? In fact were it not for a power outage in the street last week forcing a rescan, it would still be working.

I got a good six months or so flawless use out of it for £6 so yes, I'm still smiling.

Just got a goodmans from argos, seems fine for £25 if rather large and ugly to look at

n


----------



## jed

nickharman said:


> Just got a goodmans from argos, seems fine for £25 if rather large and ugly to look at
> 
> n


I'd love to know how you get on with it, particularly in relation to my points in a previous post.
Thanks
Jed


----------



## Uwish

Can anyone tell me if this box from Woolies is ok and what IR code works with it ?

http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/jsp/product/index.jsp?pid=50941927

or would I be better going with the Clarity from Argos ?

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ogId=1500001151&langId=-1&searchTerms=5320912


----------



## johala_reewi

Just seen this on Digital Spy. Might be of use for a Tivo ??

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=876665

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080826.p.Digital_Terrestrial_Receiver_.ar2

http://www.mysilvercrest.de/foto/support/BDA_SL_65_T_Great_Britain.pdf


----------



## Tim L

ghstone said:


> Not at all, I use and build both Windows and Linux sysems (and a few others from time to time) for different applications - it's horses for courses as they say.
> 
> A PVR is an appliance with specifc and limited functionality, not a multi purpose computer, and as such is should behave as one, I don't periodically reboot my Fridge (or my TIVO's) so why should I have to reboot MCE just to keep it running (!!?)


I see your point, but take exception to the notion that windows needs rebooting a lot. I've got a plain XP SP2 box which I use as a file and media server, and for usenet/BT duties, and until I had a power cut today it had been on for around 130 days. The only time it's down is to swap out hardware or due to problems beyond my control.

The patch issue is trickier if you have to keep up with every patch, but if the windows machine is being used purely as a PVR you just need to lock down access to wherever it gets its guide data from.


----------



## jdwood37

I'm thinking of buying a Sony LCD TV with built in Freeview-does anyone know if they are ok with Sony IR sent by Tivo?


----------



## Ashley

You cannot record from the TV's built in Freeview tuner.


----------



## jed

Please can one of you guys with the Tvonics MFR-200 comment regarding my requested features, namely


 are readily available (preferably at a local store so I can easily return the faulty ones - Argos seems to have so no problem here)) 
 automatically turns on after a power failure
 you can disable scanning for new channels (or it does it silently)
 obviously Tivo has the codes to control
 You can change from TV to radio and back by channel number only
 generally just works well with Tivo and is decent quality

(Since my last posting I've bought and returned 3 Sagem ITD64 and bought a ITD72 today which also needs to be returned. Not surprising really - french rubbish).

Thanks guys...
Jeddy

Append:
Actually, how does that work, as far as I can see the Tvonics doesn't have a scart lead - how does that work then - slightly confused...
Jeddy


----------



## Fred Smith

RF output to TiVo RF input, or there is an optional (around £7 I believe) 2.5mm jack plug to Scart plug lead, but composite video only and stereo sound.


----------



## jed

Actually having read the thread on http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=400552 I picked up the Wharfedale from Argos now £19.99 which once it's had an OTA upgrade apparently will fulfill all 6 of my criteria.

A bit annoying in the mean time but it's got to be better than those Sagem boxes - I'm sure something is fundamentally wrong there for me to have 5 which don't work properly (4 ITD64 and a ITD72) - I reckon the recent Freeview upgrades have broken them somehow.

Cheers for your help anyway guys.
Jed


----------



## warrenrb

Trying to find a new box for my parents' tivo. Why is the Wharfedale "a bit annoying in the meantime"? What does the upgrade fix/change?


----------



## jed

What I was getting at is that with the supplied v0.3 s/w, after a power hit the box only goes into standby when the power comes back (not very clever if you're on holiday or still catching up with old programs, you may not notice for ages and miss loads of recordings).

To get the upgrade which apparently fixes this I'll have to keep checking the DTG website every week for when the next upgrade is broadcast so I can turn on the checking for the OTA upgrade on the box. Once you turn on the checking for the OTA upgrade the box then needs to be in standby (not ideal for Tivo) as I understand it as it then powers up a 3am to download the upgrade.

If you don't mind missing recordings after a power hit then this isn't a problem.

As I understand things in that other thread, there is also a question mark as to whether the OTA upgrade actually upgrades the 832B or only the 832BN (seems pot luck as to which you get).

However, have a look at my new thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6646090#post6646090 where I think I may have a work around for this. If this works the box now fulfills all 6 of my criteria. I've not had it long enough to see if I have any of the sound drop outs which seem to plague some of these boxes.


----------



## LaupSavea

Does anyone know of an up to date list of Freeview boxes that work with TIVOs - I am really struggling to find one that works - mine is very old and I have bought 3 that dont work so far for one reason or another.


----------



## jed

Join the club mate. 

The Sagems work really well if you can find one which acutally works.
I went through 3 Sagem ITD64 which all had problems (one didn't even power up properly) and an ITD72 which turned off and on erratically.

I'm now on my 2nd Wharfedale which seems to work ok if you jam the power on button on (as per my other thread) - the first one had frequent sound drops, the second one I picked up earlier today and have already noticed one drop - although I'll give it a longer try to see if that was a one off (I doubt it).

I was trying to find out about the Philips which is readily available, but no replies to my thread about that unfortunately.

Fortunately I still have an old Sky dish so, much as I dislike Sky, if this one keeps loosing sound, I'm going to get a Sky STB and a £20 Skysat FTA card.

Good luck in the hunt - let us know if you find anything.
Jed


----------

